# american alligator for sale



## BLACKTHROAT1 (Mar 2, 2008)

5 to 6 foot female alligator, really good animal for working with and around. this is only a possible sale to potential serious people with dwa licence or pet shop licence. ive put a lot of time into her to make her sociable, shes also a good chunky healthy animal that's had the best of care . can text pics to serious people £3500 ono. genuine reason for sale

thanks


----------

